# cherry music box finished



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi.
A while back I showed some pictures of a cherry music box that I had made for one of three Great Grand daughters. While I finally sent for the movement and had to raise it up a little for the windup know. So I just made some feet and that took care of it and I think improved the looks of the box.

Bob


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice save Bob. Looks great. What song do they play?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice box. By the pictures it looks like the feet were there all along.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, they actually enhance the appearance. May I, by way of constructive criticism, suggest that the box may have looked even better had the carcass been of thinner wood.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet, I like the natural finish. I have got to get into boxes, I am missing out.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the feet make it a real nice looking box.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Bob
Very nice. I've been asked to make one for my Grand Daughter. Fortunately for me construction season is apon us so I'm safe until the fall. Where did you get the movement? 
Wayne


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done! The finish really accents the wood grain.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice. I love working with cherry.


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

The movement came from Eagle America and the song is you light up my life. There are 17 different songs at $10.99 each.

Thanks for looking, Bob


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful work Robert


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice work I'm sure that it will be cherished for many years


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautifully done Bob.
Your great grand daughters are sure to treasure it for years to come.


----------



## Erecta-Rack (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice work Bob. It's hard to beat the looks of cherry.


----------



## JOVIMECA (Feb 3, 2010)

that is beautiful!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Just great work Bob, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Great work Bob. I like the way you combined the music part with a useful box.


----------



## Indy (May 16, 2010)

2 thumbs up!


----------

